
What Saved Hostess: Automation and Firing 95% of the Union Workforce - x43b
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2016/07/06/what-saved-hostess-and-twinkies-automation-and-firing-95-of-the-union-workforce/#7dd9fb526ddb
======
nikdaheratik
Rather insipid article that is trying to link mismanagement and muddled union
contracts to the debate over increasing minimum wage. Nevermind the fact that
I doubt many of the workers involved were working at minimum wage, or that the
previous management, in addition to being bad at actually managing the
business, were also involved in a number of shady practices of their own.
Hostess's downfall and resurrection must all be the cause of wages being too
high.

